# 1st Annual car/bike show 100% for Charity



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

This is a benefit all car/truck show including bicycles. 100% is for charity for the mentally impaired, physically impaired, elderly, victims of abuse and youth-at-risk programs. It will be held on July 25th, 2009 at the Earl Warren Show Grounds in Santa Barbara, California.

If you would like a flyer to be e-mailed to you for pre-reg forms, PM me.

Hope to see you all there!

Tiffany


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 12 2009, 06:31 PM~13556109
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: Hey you what's happening?


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

Thee Artistics will be there


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 12 2009, 05:40 PM~13556169
> *:wave:  Hey you what's happening?
> *


not much alot of show goin down in SB for the next 2 months :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 12 2009, 07:16 PM~13556423
> *Thee Artistics will be there
> *


Thanks for the support! :biggrin: 

Tiffany


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 12 2009, 08:31 PM~13557169
> *not much alot of show goin down in SB for the next 2 months :biggrin:
> *


It's about time things started happening more in SB other than a yearly thing! :biggrin: Let's get the ball rolling up here in the 805!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 12 2009, 08:31 PM~13557169
> *not much alot of show goin down in SB for the next 2 months :biggrin:
> *


What bikes are you entering??


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 12 2009, 08:16 PM~13556423
> *Thee Artistics will be there
> *


lier :angry:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 13 2009, 12:58 PM~13562327
> *lier :angry:
> *


 :0 :no:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 13 2009, 02:14 PM~13562533
> *:0  :no:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 13 2009, 11:56 AM~13562307
> *What bikes are you entering??
> *


26in street and a trike


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 13 2009, 02:03 PM~13563021
> *26in street and a trike
> *


Cool! Can you send me picks? I'm not a judge!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## ogart63M.V.C (Oct 16, 2007)

MAJESTICS VENTURA CO. BIKE CLUB WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ogart63M.V.C_@Apr 13 2009, 07:45 PM~13566272
> *MAJESTICS VENTURA CO. BIKE CLUB WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: I was hoping you guys would make it up! I saw your bikes (and cars) at the Ventura Show! Nice! Thanks for the support!


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R+Apr 12 2009, 06:16 PM~13556423-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:no:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 13 2009, 07:50 PM~13566357
> *:yes:
> 
> :no:
> *


Thanks Stilo-G! Not sure what this lieing thing is about though. :uh: :dunno:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 13 2009, 07:50 PM~13566357
> *:yes:
> 
> :no:
> *



ok ok, so maybe it's a maybe they'll come to support the children. Can you resisit a 2 year old looking up at you with big puppy dog eyes?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 14 2009, 03:21 AM~13570187
> *ok ok, so maybe it's a maybe they'll come to support the children.  Can you resisit a 2 year old looking up at you with big puppy dog eyes?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 14 2009, 10:29 AM~13572399
> *:biggrin:
> *



:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

how much to enter?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 14 2009, 06:26 PM~13577433
> *how much to enter?
> *


*Bicylces $20 (or) $15 with car entree.* 

*Car Pre-Reg* $25 in by June 30th 2009. $35 at the door. $10 off sec. car. Donate one new item for silent auction receive $5.00 off one car. Two items receive $5 for sec. car. 

PM me with your email address if you'd like a pre-registration forms. All Pre-registrations will receive a dash plaque.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 14 2009, 09:24 PM~13578974
> *Bicylces $20 (or) $15 with car entree.
> 
> Car Pre-Reg $25 in by June 30th 2009.  $35 at the door. $10 off sec. car. Donate one new item for silent auction receive $5.00 off one car.  Two items receive $5 for sec. car.
> ...


20 bucks is alot with no cash prize


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 14 2009, 07:34 PM~13579090
> *20 bucks is alot with no cash prize
> *


Its for a good cause


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 14 2009, 08:39 PM~13579137
> *Its for a good cause
> *


Still working on a cash prize.  Working on the amount. bring in a donated item.

But this is to help with programs to help the physically mentally impaired, victims of abuse over come trauma, youth-at-risk and internally ill patients. To help them live fuller lives and teach them life enabling skills and build their self esteem. This isn't a show for us, this is to bring in some funding to help these people in desparate need. A lot of people who have things done to them, end up committing suicide. These programs, help others overcome the problems that they incure when raped, family members murdered etc. Psychologically unstabling them from different types of trauma. They also help the mentally impaired and physically impaired teach them things that can give them a better life, and build their self esteem. I can go on and on with all sorts of different things that these programs help different individuals. Your entree fee, could help save someone's life. and give them an opportunity that they would never of had before.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 14 2009, 08:39 PM~13579137
> *Its for a good cause
> *


Yup! I think it's for a very good cause! There will be a cash prize, just working on the amount right now.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Stilo-G 

Baller

Posts: 892
Joined: Jan 2008
From: Santa Barbara So-Cal 805
Car Club: *PENDING*

:0 hno:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 15 2009, 03:21 PM~13586719
> *Stilo-G
> 
> Baller
> ...


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 15 2009, 09:30 PM~13589581
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 15 2009, 04:21 PM~13586719
> *Stilo-G
> 
> Baller
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 15 2009, 07:30 AM~13581971
> *Yup!  I think it's for a very good cause!  There will be a cash prize, just working on the amount right now.
> *



who needs cash prizes when u r helping out, remember this is a fundraiser let's be happy that there's 1 more carshow that we can attend 2 n have a great time and talk 2 old friends and make new ones


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 16 2009, 08:03 AM~13593500
> *who needs cash prizes when u r helping out, remember this is a fundraiser let's be happy that there's 1 more carshow that we can attend 2 n have a great time and talk 2 old friends and make new ones
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 16 2009, 09:03 AM~13593500
> *who needs cash prizes when u r helping out, remember this is a fundraiser let's be happy that there's 1 more carshow that we can attend 2 n have a great time and talk 2 old friends and make new ones
> *


 :h5:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 16 2009, 09:03 AM~13593500
> *who needs cash prizes when u r helping out, remember this is a fundraiser let's be happy that there's 1 more carshow that we can attend 2 n have a great time and talk 2 old friends and make new ones
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 12 2009, 06:16 PM~13556016
> *This is a benefit all car/truck show including bicycles.  100% is for charity for the mentally impaired, physically impaired, elderly, victims of abuse and youth-at-risk programs.  It will be held on July 25th, 2009 at the Earl Warren Show Grounds in Santa Barbara, California.
> 
> If you would like a flyer to be e-mailed to you for pre-reg forms, PM me.
> ...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 16 2009, 01:02 PM~13595587
> *:yes:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 22 2009, 10:43 AM~13655151
> *ttt
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 22 2009, 09:14 PM~13662111
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: Hey Jesse!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

model cars will be added to the car/bicycle show!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 24 2009, 06:19 AM~13675495
> *model cars will be added to the car/bicycle show!
> *


We're getting ready to do our commerical for this car/truck/bicycle and model car show! Those of you who have pre-registered- I need pics of your bikes and ones with your club plaque. If you haven't pre-registered yet, if you do by May 14th, send me your pics with your pre-reg forms. I need a lot of different pics of different bikes, cars, trucks, model cars etc. Only those who have pre-registered will be put in the pack to choose from!

At the show, we will be doing photo shoots and filming for upcoming shows/commercials, so bring your plaques!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 23 2009, 04:16 AM~13664226
> *:wave:  Hey Jesse!
> *



hola! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 24 2009, 02:46 PM~13680154
> *hola!  :biggrin:
> *


Que Pasa?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 24 2009, 04:56 PM~13681187
> *Que Pasa?
> *


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:wave: :wave: This will b a good show.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Apr 26 2009, 07:18 PM~13696568
> *:wave:  :wave:     This will b a good show.
> *


:wave: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Bicycles 
16" 2Wheel Original, Street, Mild, Full 

20" 2Wheel Original, Street, Mild, Full

3Wheel Street, Mild, Full Beach cruiser Street, Custom


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 28 2009, 04:42 AM~13712965
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin: ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 30 2009, 04:40 AM~13739732
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

WE WILL BE THERE!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 30 2009, 09:10 PM~13749681
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 12 2009, 06:16 PM~13556016
> *This is a benefit all car/truck show including bicycles.  100% is for charity for the mentally impaired, physically impaired, elderly, victims of abuse and youth-at-risk programs.  It will be held on July 25th, 2009 at the Earl Warren Show Grounds in Santa Barbara, California.
> 
> If you would like a flyer to be e-mailed to you for pre-reg forms, PM me.
> ...


ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ogart63M.V.C_@Apr 13 2009, 07:45 PM~13566272
> *MAJESTICS VENTURA CO. BIKE CLUB WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ogart63M.V.C (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 2 2009, 04:11 PM~13766071
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ogart63M.V.C_@May 2 2009, 08:20 PM~13767428
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: ttt


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 3 2009, 08:45 PM~13774508
> *:biggrin: ttt
> *


TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 3 2009, 11:49 PM~13776423
> *TTT
> *


Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 4 2009, 11:40 AM~13779738
> *TTT
> *


ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 12 2009, 06:16 PM~13556016
> *This is a benefit all car/truck show including bicycles.  100% is for charity for the mentally impaired, physically impaired, elderly, victims of abuse and youth-at-risk programs.  It will be held on July 25th, 2009 at the Earl Warren Show Grounds in Santa Barbara, California.
> 
> If you would like a flyer to be e-mailed to you for pre-reg forms, PM me.
> ...


ttt


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

WUZ UP 805


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 5 2009, 03:22 PM~13794888
> *WUZ UP 805
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 5 2009, 07:29 PM~13796841
> *:wave:
> *


TTT BRO


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 5 2009, 09:55 PM~13798802
> *TTT BRO
> *


Bro??


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 6 2009, 04:06 AM~13800502
> *Bro??
> *


like homie


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 6 2009, 09:03 AM~13802125
> *like homie
> *


Agh okay :roflmao: bro-ette? or sis?? or homiette?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 5 2009, 04:22 PM~13794888
> *WUZ UP 805
> *


Talked to Gil from Streetlow Magazine and they'e coming out to cover our show!!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

WOW....THEY BETTER TAKE PICS OF MY CHAPTER!!!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 6 2009, 10:01 AM~13802739
> *Agh okay  :roflmao:  bro-ette? or sis?? or homiette?
> *


U CAN BE MY SISETTE


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 6 2009, 10:36 PM~13811152
> *U CAN BE MY SISETTE
> *


 :roflmao: aaaw thank you!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 7 2009, 11:39 AM~13815851
> *TTT
> *


TRTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

WUZ UP SISETTE


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 8 2009, 06:41 PM~13831187
> *WUZ UP SISETTE
> *


Hey you! Long time no talk! :roflmao:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 8 2009, 07:08 PM~13831428
> *Hey you!  Long time no talk! :roflmao:
> *


ITS BEEN A DAY


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 8 2009, 07:09 PM~13831438
> *ITS BEEN A DAY
> *


or a minute! :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 8 2009, 07:23 PM~13831543
> *or a minute!  :biggrin:
> *


LETS SAY 3


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 8 2009, 07:33 PM~13831618
> *LETS SAY 3
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 6 2009, 09:03 AM~13802125
> *like homie
> *


Stilo= you went AWOL! Are you okay with the fires??


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

<img src=\'http://i41.tinypic.com/16kusma.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i42.tinypic.com/tyyu.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
Majestics May 24th 2009
Hop rules correction
Single pump& double pump street- Max lock up 30", complete car, no drop downs, no pushed back rear end. Extended rear uppers are ok.
1st Place $400.00 2nd Place $150.00

Single pump & Double pump semi street- Max lock up 35", complete car, and rear bumper in stock location. Modified uppers ok, extended lowers ok. Car must drive into the pit. Oh yeah shocks are a must in stock location.
1st Place $400.00 2nd Place $150.00

Modified class single or double- Max lock up 40" This class is for street cars with pushed back rear ends, drop mount, Must drive into the pit and have bumpers. If you single you will be in the same class as doubles it’s modified Class no crying.
1st place $400.00 2nd Place $150.00

Radical anything goes singles, doubles don’t matter its radical. Anything higher than a 40" lock up.
1st place $400.00 2nd place $150.00 

If their single pump radical cars coming and their is enough then we may separate the single and doubles.

Trucks- single and double pump winner takes the whole pot.


CARS $40.00 entry 
Trucks $50.00 entry

Any questions call me at (559)333-2451 or chirps me at 117*930*2758


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 9 2009, 11:33 AM~13836802
> *TTT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 12 2009, 06:31 PM~13556109
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 9 2009, 06:54 AM~13835299
> *Stilo= you went AWOL!  Are you okay with the fires??
> *


been fine


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

HEY WUZ UP


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 11 2009, 05:12 PM~13855591
> *HEY WUZ UP
> *


What did you do for your mom yesterday??


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 11 2009, 08:54 PM~13858088
> *What did you do for your mom yesterday??
> *


I PRAYED TO HER!!!SHES HAPPILY IN HEAVEN SISSETTE!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 11 2009, 11:20 PM~13859589
> *I PRAYED TO HER!!!SHES HAPPILY IN HEAVEN SISSETTE!!!
> *


Watching over you! :angel:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 11 2009, 11:20 PM~13859589
> *I PRAYED TO HER!!!SHES HAPPILY IN HEAVEN SISSETTE!!!
> *


Looks like my mom (my husband's mom) maybe joining your mom soon. Just found out this morning she's in a coma.


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 12 2009, 03:36 PM~13865779
> *Looks like my mom (my husband's mom) maybe joining your mom soon.  Just found out this morning she's in a coma.
> *


HOPE SHE GETS BETTER...SI NO PUES REST IN PEACE...GOOD PEOPLE GO TO HEAVEN N SHELL BE THERE


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 12 2009, 03:44 PM~13865879
> *HOPE SHE GETS BETTER...SI NO PUES REST IN PEACE...GOOD PEOPLE GO TO HEAVEN N SHELL BE THERE
> *


  Thank Fleetangel!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 12 2009, 05:33 PM~13867098
> * Thank Fleetangel!
> *


NO PROBLEM SISSETE


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 12 2009, 10:27 PM~13870258
> *NO PROBLEM SISSETE
> *


Good morning Fleetangel~ How is school?? So, can you explain how you came up with fleetangel if you don't mind??


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 13 2009, 07:21 AM~13872101
> *:wave:
> *


Hey Stilo! Your back! :biggrin: How's it going??


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 13 2009, 10:38 AM~13874064
> *Hey Stilo!  Your back!  :biggrin: How's it going??
> *


Everytings back to normal just waitin for the shows


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey Style, Hey Fleet guess what I learned to do today???












:biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: I'm so proud of myself! Boy am I going to have fun on here now!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 13 2009, 04:00 PM~13877213
> *Hey Style, Hey Fleet guess what I learned to do today???
> 
> 
> ...


haha dats koo


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 13 2009, 06:54 AM~13871924
> *Good morning Fleetangel~ How is school??  So, can you explain how you came up with fleetangel if you don't mind??
> *


ok so fleetangel is my full custom bike under construction...fleet came from fleetline48 with the back wheel covered to the floor...an angel is the main theme on all the designs...my bike will debut at the super show this year!!!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 13 2009, 05:00 PM~13877213
> *Hey Style, Hey Fleet guess what I learned to do today???
> 
> 
> ...


learning faster than me sissette...i found out bout it few weeks ago too


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 13 2009, 05:07 PM~13877282
> *haha dats koo
> *


You like that huh? :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 13 2009, 05:15 PM~13877348
> *learning faster than me sissette...i found out bout it few weeks ago too
> *


How come you didn't teach me then :tears: Your supposed to take care of your sissette! :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 13 2009, 05:12 PM~13877327
> *ok so fleetangel is my full custom bike under construction...fleet came from fleetline48 with the back wheel covered to the floor...an angel is the main theme on all the designs...my bike will debut at the super show this year!!!
> *


That's pretty cool! A tribute to your mom?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 14 2009, 10:19 AM~13884853
> *
> *


Hey YOu! Hows it going??


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 14 2009, 01:45 PM~13886688
> *That's pretty cool!  A tribute to your mom?
> *


SHES AN ANGEL!!!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 14 2009, 07:15 AM~13883284
> *How come you didn't teach me then :tears: Your supposed to take care of your sissette!  :roflmao:
> *


I THOUGHT U KNEW!!! :happysad:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 14 2009, 09:38 PM~13892005
> *I THOUGHT  U KNEW!!! :happysad:
> *


Nope I didn't. someone from another state showed me!  :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 15 2009, 09:05 AM~13895437
> *Nope I didn't.  someone from another state showed me!   :biggrin:
> *


U SHOULD OF ASKED ME THEN...MAYBE NEXT TIME!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 15 2009, 01:36 PM~13897904
> *U SHOULD OF ASKED ME THEN...MAYBE NEXT TIME!!!
> *


Yup I should of but didn't  I will next time!

Okay I'm a asking, how do you do a double quote?


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 15 2009, 05:13 PM~13899667
> *Yup I should of but didn't   I will next time!
> 
> Okay I'm a asking, how do you do a double quote?
> *


IVE NEVER DONE IT BE4


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 15 2009, 05:14 PM~13899673
> *IVE NEVER DONE IT BE4
> *


Oh, El Raider told me how to do it, but the button he's talking about I can't find anywhere on here


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 15 2009, 05:42 PM~13899883
> *Oh, El Raider told me how to do it, but the button he's talking about I can't find anywhere on here
> *


OHHH..WHICH ONE IS IT?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 15 2009, 05:56 PM~13899999
> *OHHH..WHICH ONE IS IT?
> *


I can't locate the message on that, but it had to do with a plus sign.


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 15 2009, 07:31 PM~13900830
> *I can't locate the message on that, but it had to do with a plus sign.
> *


I DONT KNO


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 13 2009, 05:07 PM~13877282
> *haha dats koo
> *


Hey Stilo-G

I saw somewhere that you did a double quote. How did you do that? :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 16 2009, 04:36 AM~13903585
> *Hey Stilo-G
> 
> I saw somewhere that you did a double quote.  How did you do that?  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

hit qoute copy everything in the box but dont a reply yet... go and click qoute on the second reply you want to qoute then paste and add your replys


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel+May 15 2009, 05:14 PM~13899673-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay if that works, that's way to simple!! hahaha! Now that's quote on phonics!
Thanks Stilo-G! Where were you yesterday?


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 18 2009, 02:35 PM~13923571
> *Okay Follow Stilo-G's on the double quoting.  It's quote on phonics and it works!  I think :uh:  Okay this is my first time trying it.  So here it goes!  Hope it works!
> Okay if that works, that's way to simple!! hahaha!  Now that's quote on phonics!
> Thanks Stilo-G!  Where were you yesterday?
> *


it worked huh.. at da show where were you hehe... Stilo the unknown face :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 18 2009, 03:41 PM~13923633
> *it worked huh.. at da show where were you hehe... Stilo the unknown face :biggrin:
> *


Yeah it worked!! Thank you! 

I was there, all over the place! Talked to a lot of different people! Never found you..


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 18 2009, 05:00 PM~13924413
> *Yeah it worked!!  Thank you!
> 
> I was there, all over the place!  Talked to a lot of different people!  Never found you..
> *


U GOT THAT SISSETE!!!


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

did u guys see da lil boy ridin da skateboard around i was wit him


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 18 2009, 10:36 PM~13929367
> *did u guys see da lil boy ridin da skateboard around i was wit him
> *


 Okay, that narrows it down. I saw a few skateboarders there! :uh: Need more clue's Stilo-G!


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 19 2009, 05:51 AM~13931346
> *Okay, that narrows it down.  I saw a few skateboarders there! :uh:  Need more clue's Stilo-G!
> *


hmmm idk i remain the stranger in shadows hehe


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 19 2009, 01:28 PM~13935821
> *hmmm idk i remain the stranger in shadows hehe
> *


What's the next show your going to??


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 19 2009, 03:57 PM~13938335
> *What's the next show your going to??
> *


Nite Life :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 19 2009, 08:42 PM~13941049
> *Nite Life :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G+May 19 2009, 08:42 PM~13941049-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  

Guess I'll see ya there.


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

Hopefully i get to meet you this time


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 20 2009, 01:03 PM~13948086
> *Hopefully i get to meet you this time
> *


If you know fleetangel he can point me out. Or Jason from Style Unlimited, or Mike (Panchopistola) Greg from GoodTimes or Al from Goodtimes.


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 20 2009, 01:20 PM~13948259
> *If you know fleetangel he can point me out. Or Jason from Style Unlimited, or Mike (Panchopistola) Greg from GoodTimes or Al from Goodtimes.
> *


ILL INTRODUCE U TO HER STILO-G


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 20 2009, 05:32 PM~13950721
> *ILL INTRODUCE U TO HER STILO-G
> *


cool!


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 20 2009, 05:41 PM~13950809
> *cool!
> *


YA SABES I M HERE FOR MY SISSETTE!!!


----------



## Sinbad (May 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sinbad_@May 22 2009, 08:32 PM~13974571
> *TTT
> *


 :wave: Everyone!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels+May 20 2009, 06:10 PM~13951096-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: hey you!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 24 2009, 07:45 AM~13983174
> *:biggrin:  ARe you coming out?
> :biggrin: hey you!
> *


MANDE


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 24 2009, 09:14 PM~13987165
> *MANDE
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 24 2009, 09:14 PM~13987165
> *MANDE
> *


You disappeared again. You okay??


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Stilo-G and FleetAngel did ya go awol?? You two okay?


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 28 2009, 08:23 AM~14024734
> *Stilo-G and FleetAngel did ya go awol??  You two okay?
> *


im here :biggrin:


----------



## Sinbad (May 20, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 28 2009, 12:06 PM~14026467
> *im here :biggrin:
> *


Hey! Where did you take off to??


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

IM OK SISSETTE...WUTZ NEW


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 28 2009, 04:38 PM~14029820
> *Hey!  Where did you take off to??
> *


just been on here n there


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 28 2009, 08:39 PM~14031775
> *just been on here n there
> *


DAMN BRO WE DISAPEAR N I DIDNT EVEN KNOW I WAS LOST


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel+May 28 2009, 07:44 PM~14031069-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's what those aliens do! They get you lost and you don't know it! :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

DAMN ALIENS... :burn: :burn: :burn:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 29 2009, 02:24 PM~14038898
> *DAMN ALIENS... :burn:  :burn:  :burn:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: E.T. phone home!!! :roflmao:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 29 2009, 03:06 PM~14039346
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  E.T. phone home!!! :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G+May 29 2009, 02:32 PM~14038973-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Sinbad (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 30 2009, 11:19 AM~14046222
> *ttt
> *


ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sinbad_@May 30 2009, 03:46 PM~14047792
> *ttt
> *


 :biggrin: thanks Sinbad!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 31 2009, 12:57 PM~14053674
> *TTT
> *


Hey Fleet how's it going????


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 31 2009, 06:29 PM~14055623
> *Hey Fleet how's it going????
> *


GOOD N U...U READY FOR NEXT WEEKEND???


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 1 2009, 03:11 PM~14064151
> *GOOD N U...U READY FOR NEXT WEEKEND???
> *


I am, but my car isn't.


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 2 2009, 06:32 PM~14075909
> *I am, but my car isn't.
> *


AWWW....


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 2 2009, 06:36 PM~14075948
> *AWWW....
> *


Like you keep saying, someday I will be proud of this car!~ :biggrin: 

Have you seen STilo G lately?? Is he going to be at the show??


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 2 2009, 06:42 PM~14076000
> *Like you keep saying, someday I will be proud of this car!~ :biggrin:
> 
> Have you seen STilo G lately??  Is he going to be at the show??
> *


HE SAID HE IS SO U SHOULD SEE HIM AT THE SHOW..


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 2 2009, 07:25 PM~14076431
> *HE SAID HE IS SO U SHOULD SEE HIM AT  THE SHOW..
> *


Cool! He went AWOL again. But I found him on Nite LIfe's post, so I know he's still alive!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 3 2009, 04:48 AM~14080328
> *Cool!  He went AWOL again.  But I found him on Nite LIfe's post, so I know he's still alive!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 3 2009, 09:00 PM~14088941
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Hey fleet! How ya doing??


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 4 2009, 04:14 AM~14091210
> *Hey fleet!  How ya doing??
> *


GOOD WITH MY BACK STILL HURT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 4 2009, 02:17 PM~14095707
> *GOOD WITH MY BACK STILL HURT
> *


You hurt your back?? How??


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 4 2009, 03:40 PM~14096324
> *You hurt your back?? How??
> *


ITS BEEN FUCKED UP SINCE 3 YEARS AGO BUT WHEN I ITS COLD N IM LIFTIN STUFF MY BACK GETS FUCKED UP


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 4 2009, 06:37 PM~14097998
> *ITS BEEN FUCKED UP SINCE 3 YEARS AGO BUT WHEN I ITS COLD N IM LIFTIN STUFF MY BACK GETS FUCKED UP
> *


What did you do to it?? I'm in Grover Beach now and it's raining up here. Has the rain hit down there yet?? That's got to put a damper in your back!!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 5 2009, 05:47 AM~14102047
> *What did you do to it??  I'm in Grover Beach now and it's raining up here.  Has the rain hit down there yet??  That's got to put a damper in your back!!
> *


IT DID LIKE AROUN 7 BUT IT STOP RIGHT AWAY


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 5 2009, 02:16 PM~14105889
> *IT DID LIKE AROUN 7 BUT IT STOP RIGHT AWAY
> *


It stopped up here and sunny skies, but another front looks like it's moving in


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 5 2009, 03:28 PM~14106385
> *It stopped up here and sunny skies, but another front looks like it's moving in
> *


WELL TOMORROW N SUNDAY R DRY DAYS SO WELL C WUZ UP


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 5 2009, 03:42 PM~14106505
> *WELL TOMORROW N SUNDAY R DRY DAYS SO WELL C WUZ UP
> *


So far so good here! :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 5 2009, 07:07 PM~14107848
> *So far so good here! :biggrin:
> *


HOPEFULLY DOESNT RAIN...WE JUST GOT ANOTHER BIKE FOR THE 805 N SOME GUYS FROM THE 818 R COMIN TO SUPPORT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 5 2009, 09:14 PM~14108825
> *HOPEFULLY DOESNT RAIN...WE JUST GOT ANOTHER BIKE FOR THE 805 N SOME GUYS FROM  THE 818 R COMIN TO SUPPORT
> *


Cool!! Can't wait to see it! :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 6 2009, 04:06 AM~14110535
> *Cool!! Can't wait to see it! :biggrin:
> *


tmorrrow!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 6 2009, 08:46 AM~14111097
> *tmorrrow!!!
> *


Yup! I'll be taking pictures!!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 6 2009, 02:37 PM~14112777
> *Yup!  I'll be taking pictures!!
> *


I GOT A FLAT TIRE...BUT ITS GETTIN CARE RIGHT NOW


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 6 2009, 05:18 PM~14113511
> *I GOT A FLAT TIRE...BUT ITS GETTIN CARE RIGHT NOW
> *


Oh NO! Is it fixed???


Working on one of the commercials, guess who's bike is the first one to be seen???
:biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 7 2009, 04:14 AM~14116828
> *Oh NO!  Is it fixed???
> Working on one of the commercials, guess who's bike is the first one to be seen???
> :biggrin:
> *


GHOST RIDER'S??????


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 7 2009, 05:29 AM~14116882
> *GHOST RIDER'S??????
> *


 :0 You'll see... :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 8 2009, 09:34 AM~14125534
> *
> *


Hey Jesse! How are ya doing??


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 8 2009, 06:53 AM~14124479
> *:0  You'll see... :biggrin:
> *


WHERE IS IT GOIN TO BE SHOWIN???


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 8 2009, 10:11 PM~14134478
> *WHERE IS IT GOIN TO BE SHOWIN???
> *


Which ones?? Are you talking about the commercial, magazine or papers?


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 9 2009, 05:38 AM~14136282
> *Which ones??  Are you talking about the commercial, magazine or papers?
> *


ALL 3????


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 9 2009, 02:31 PM~14140879
> *ALL 3????
> *


Santa Barbara, Ventura, Santa Maria and SLO! :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 9 2009, 03:00 PM~14141232
> *Santa Barbara, Ventura, Santa Maria and SLO!  :biggrin:
> *


WHERE CAN I SEE IT?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 9 2009, 03:02 PM~14141256
> *WHERE CAN I SEE IT?
> *


I'll send the information to you when I know date's and times and all that.  
I'll also send you the flyer or give you the flyer with your bike on it. :biggrin:


----------



## RidinLowBC (Jun 18, 2007)

*Riding Low will be their count on us*


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 10 2009, 09:11 AM~14149214
> *I'll send the information to you when I know date's and times and all that.
> I'll also send you the flyer or give you the flyer with your bike on it.  :biggrin:
> *


OKIE DOKIE!!!


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RidinLowBC_@Jun 10 2009, 06:58 PM~14154660
> *Riding Low will be their count on us
> 
> 
> ...


You guys had some pretty tight bikes out there!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Shoeshine_@Jun 11 2009, 06:39 AM~14158810
> *You guys had some pretty tight bikes out there!
> *


Yeah they did! I took pictures at the Nite Life show. Doing the photobucket thing with them and will post up the rest when I'm finished with that!

Thanks for the support

Riding Low


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 11 2009, 01:30 PM~14162182
> *TTT
> *


Are you bringing the famous bike??


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 11 2009, 02:35 PM~14162857
> *Are you bringing the famous bike??
> *


JUST THE RED ONE....I MIGHT TAKE MINE IF I GET A TURNTABLE BEFORE THE SHOW!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 11 2009, 03:13 PM~14163255
> *JUST THE RED ONE....I MIGHT TAKE MINE IF I GET A TURNTABLE BEFORE THE SHOW!!!
> *


Turntable would be cool! What's the hold up?


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 11 2009, 04:34 PM~14164044
> *Turntable would be cool!  What's the hold up?
> *


MONEY!!!BUT IMA C IF I CAN GET HOOKED UP


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 11 2009, 06:10 PM~14164964
> *MONEY!!!BUT IMA C IF I CAN GET HOOKED UP
> *


I hear you on that one! Money is what's stopping me from getting my Monte Carlo "Granpa" fixed back up!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 11 2009, 07:31 PM~14165600
> *I hear you on that one!  Money is what's stopping me from getting my Monte Carlo "Granpa" fixed back up!
> *


HOPE I CAN GET IT CHEAP!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 11 2009, 09:01 PM~14166552
> *HOPE I CAN GET IT CHEAP!!!
> *


Grandpa or the turn table?? Grandpa isn't for sale....


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 12 2009, 05:03 AM~14169220
> *Grandpa or the turn table??  Grandpa isn't for sale....
> *


TURNTABLE!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 12 2009, 04:01 PM~14174268
> *TURNTABLE!!!
> *


How much are they??


----------



## Sinbad (May 20, 2009)

ttt!


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey Tiffany missed you at the show hopefully i see you at the next one.... and you know Thee Artistics will be in the house with at least 3 of our chapters


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 12 2009, 05:57 PM~14175114
> *How much are they??
> *


DONT KNO!!!!!BUT THEYVE BEEN DONE BBY ONE OF THE MEMBER'S BROTHER!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel+Jun 13 2009, 10:10 AM~14179193-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG Your alive!!! Haven't seen you in a LONG time! How are you doing Stilo-G? I think your either avoiding me at the shows, or like I told Fleet, you got to be just a computer program.... :roflmao: Cool! AT least at my show, you may have no choice but to see me when you check in  Thanks for the support!!


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 13 2009, 02:55 PM~14181233
> *OMG  Your alive!!!  Haven't seen you in a LONG time!  How are you doing Stilo-G?  I think your either avoiding me at the shows, or like I told Fleet, you got to be just a computer program.... :roflmao:  Cool!  AT least at my show, you may have no choice but to see me when you check in   Thanks for the support!!
> *


im always in here but not as much as before but yea for sure on your i know i'll meet you


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 13 2009, 03:55 PM~14181233
> *hmmmm, you should get a good deal then!  Hey guess who's back and alive and maybe NOT a computer glitch??? :roflmao:
> OMG  Your alive!!!  Haven't seen you in a LONG time!  How are you doing Stilo-G?  I think your either avoiding me at the shows, or like I told Fleet, you got to be just a computer program.... :roflmao:  Cool!  AT least at my show, you may have no choice but to see me when you check in   Thanks for the support!!
> *


STILO-G...I SAW HIM AT THE SHOW N HE DIDNT SAY WUZ UP...IM CONFUSE CUZ THE DAY I JUDGE HIS BIKE AT THE BEACH I WASNT SURE IF THAT WAS HIM OR HIS BROTHER :dunno:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel+Jun 13 2009, 06:07 PM~14181941-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:  It will be about time!


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 14 2009, 05:31 AM~14184943
> *They're twins??  Oh geeze!  Maybe he sends his brother to the shows and he's on the computer!  Which explains why we never see him! :roflmao:  j/k!
> :thumbsup:    It will be about time!
> *


hehe not twins my bro n i are 3 years apart he's da light one n im he dark one hehe we look nothing alike... :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 14 2009, 06:31 AM~14184943
> *They're twins??  Oh geeze!  Maybe he sends his brother to the shows and he's on the computer!  Which explains why we never see him!
> *


HAHA!!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jun 14 2009, 10:37 AM~14185959
> *hehe not twins my bro n i are 3 years apart he's da light one n im he dark one hehe we look nothing alike...  :biggrin:
> *


ARE U THE ONE WITH LONG HAIR?


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 14 2009, 02:30 PM~14187481
> *ARE U THE ONE WITH LONG HAIR?
> *


nah thats my bro u talked wit him at the beach


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jun 14 2009, 09:40 PM~14191053
> *nah thats my bro u talked wit him at the beach
> *


yeah i remember...


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G+Jun 14 2009, 10:37 AM~14185959-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :wave:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 15 2009, 07:33 AM~14193285
> *Okay..so Fleetangel if they look nothing alike, maybe you need to get glasses  :biggrin:  I'll let you know when I meet these two in person.  Because Stilo- could just be covering up.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  Can't blow his cover on a twin ya know?
> :cheesy:  :wave:
> *


NAA I DIDNT SAY THEY WERE TWINS....I JUST DIDINT KNO WHO HE WAS...I ONLY KNEW STILO-G BECAUSE OF HIS BIKE....


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 15 2009, 11:28 AM~14195409
> *NAA I DIDNT SAY THEY WERE TWINS....I JUST DIDINT KNO WHO HE WAS...I ONLY KNEW STILO-G BECAUSE OF HIS BIKE....
> *


Okay,,, you win. :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 15 2009, 02:40 PM~14197249
> *Okay,,, you win. :biggrin:
> *


HEY I JUST BOUGHT ANOTHER FRAME!!!


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 15 2009, 02:44 PM~14197308
> *HEY I JUST BOUGHT ANOTHER FRAME!!!
> *


Yeah? What are you going to build with it?


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 15 2009, 09:02 PM~14201764
> *Yeah?  What are you going to build with it?
> *


TRIKE...ITS GONNA BE YELLOW MANGO WITH FLAKES


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 15 2009, 09:07 PM~14201845
> *TRIKE...ITS GONNA BE YELLOW MANGO WITH FLAKES
> *


That will be cool! How long do you think it will take you to finish it??


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 16 2009, 04:46 AM~14204111
> *That will be cool!  How long do you think it will take you to finish it??
> *


HOPEFULLY 3 MOTHS...ITS GOINNNA BE A TRIKE WITH SOUNDS SYSTEM


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 16 2009, 01:32 PM~14208035
> *HOPEFULLY 3 MOTHS...ITS GOINNNA BE A TRIKE WITH SOUNDS SYSTEM
> *


That will be cool!! You don't see very many with sound systems. I've seen a three wheeler up here in Grover with a sound system. first one and only one I've seen. So that will be a killer!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 17 2009, 07:16 AM~14215554
> *That will be cool!!  You don't see very many with sound systems.  I've seen a three wheeler up here in Grover with a sound system.  first one and only one I've seen.  So that will be a killer!!
> *


yeah...thebox is gonna be bondoed so like a smotth design kinda


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 17 2009, 08:04 PM~14223070
> *yeah...thebox is gonna be bondoed so like a smotth design kinda
> *


Where are you going to put the box at? Is it going to play cd's?


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 18 2009, 05:05 AM~14226101
> *Where are you going to put the box at?  Is it going to play cd's?
> *


YUP IM GETTIN A TRIKE KIT!!!


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel+Jun 18 2009, 09:08 PM~14234571-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave: 


Still have vender space available too!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 19 2009, 07:06 AM~14237517
> *That's too cool!  I can't wait to see it.  If this job is like your other jobs, it's gonna be incredible!   Take lot's of pictures of before, during and the finish product.  Are you going to make a display design too??
> :wave:
> Still have vender space available too!
> *


YAA...IMA START WORKIN ON IT 2MORROW CUZ I GOT A FEWOTHER BIKES TO BE DONE FIRST


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 19 2009, 11:21 AM~14239451
> *YAA...IMA START WORKIN ON IT 2MORROW CUZ I GOT A FEWOTHER BIKES TO BE DONE FIRST
> *


Damn are you taking over the show with all these bikes??? :0 :biggrin: Goodtimes 805 bike club going to take home the most club participation or something??  How many bikes are you building??


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 19 2009, 12:33 PM~14239995
> *Damn are you taking over the show with all these bikes??? :0  :biggrin: Goodtimes 805 bike club going to take home the most club participation or something??   How many bikes are you building??
> *


4 more that im doin n th owner of th red one is gettin another one...we might it depends on how many bikes the 818 brings to support...last times in sanfernando we were 11 n this time might be more!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 19 2009, 12:35 PM~14240021
> *4 more that im doin n th owner of th red one is gettin another one...we might it depends on how many bikes the 818 brings to support...last times in sanfernando we were 11 n this time might be more!!!
> *


That would be cool! My sister Mona will be taking lot's and lot's of pics!!!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 19 2009, 09:09 PM~14244344
> *That would be cool!  My sister Mona will be taking lot's and lot's of pics!!!
> *


NICE AT THE END WE LINEUP THE BIKES TO TAKE APIC OF ALL THE BIKES TOGETHER!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 19 2009, 09:24 PM~14244452
> *NICE AT THE END WE LINEUP THE BIKES TO TAKE APIC OF ALL THE BIKES TOGETHER!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: That would of been a cool pic for the flyer. Which hopefully will be done by tomorrow.


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 20 2009, 06:26 AM~14246202
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  That would of been a cool pic for the flyer.  Which hopefully will be done by tomorrow.
> *


yeeeeehhhhh :cheesy: ...finally :uh:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 20 2009, 02:18 PM~14248438
> *yeeeeehhhhh :cheesy: ...finally :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: I thought you might be happy about that.


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 20 2009, 05:06 PM~14249193
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  I thought you might be happy about that.
> *


I AM, GIRL!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 20 2009, 08:02 PM~14250068
> *I AM, GIRL!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 21 2009, 05:36 AM~14252114
> *:biggrin:
> *


ARE THEY HERE YET?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 21 2009, 03:23 PM~14255501
> *ARE THEY HERE YET?
> *


 :uh: I haven't gotten the e-mail yet..


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 21 2009, 07:25 PM~14257070
> *:uh:  I haven't gotten the e-mail yet..
> *


OMG :0


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 22 2009, 06:42 PM~14266361
> *OMG :0
> *


Tell me about it! I did get an email asking about if I wanted to have the owner's name's under the picture. How do I spell your "real" name?? and what caption should I put on it??


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 23 2009, 04:47 AM~14270475
> *Tell me about it!  I did get an email asking about if I wanted to have the owner's name's under the picture.  How do I spell your "real" name?? and what caption should I put on it??
> *


ROBERT...GOOD TIMES BIKE CLUB 805 CHAPTER PRESIDENT!!! :biggrin: ...WUT A SHOW OFF HUH...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 23 2009, 08:29 AM~14271528
> *ROBERT...GOOD TIMES BIKE CLUB 805 CHAPTER PRESIDENT!!! :biggrin: ...WUT A SHOW OFF HUH...
> *


Okay show off! :biggrin: I'll email that right away!!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 23 2009, 07:48 PM~14277859
> *Okay show off! :biggrin:  I'll email that right away!!
> *


HEY I WELDED THE FRAME IM GONNA BE USING FOR MY TRIKE...ILL POST UP PICS SOON!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

WUT U THINK BOUT A NEW ADD TO THE GT FAMILY!!!(COMIN OUT HOPEFULLY BY SEPT OR OCTOBER)


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 23 2009, 09:28 PM~14279064
> *WUT U  THINK BOUT A NEW ADD TO THE GT FAMILY!!!(COMIN OUT HOPEFULLY BY SEPT OR OCTOBER)
> 
> 
> ...



IT's gonna be sweet!~


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 24 2009, 06:04 AM~14281341
> *IT's gonna be sweet!~
> *


3 MONTHS!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 24 2009, 02:43 PM~14285474
> *3 MONTHS!
> *


You got less then 5 weeks before the show!  :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 24 2009, 05:20 PM~14286962
> *You got less then 5 weeks before the show!   :0  :biggrin:
> *


I DONT THINK THIS ONE WILL BE DONE BY THEN!!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 24 2009, 09:36 PM~14289988
> *I DONT THINK THIS ONE WILL BE DONE BY THEN!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: I know. JUst teasing you. Don't try and cram 3 months of work into 5 weeks. I don't think it would turn out too good then!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 25 2009, 04:01 AM~14292200
> *:roflmao: I know.  JUst teasing you.  Don't try and cram 3 months of work into 5 weeks. I don't think it would turn out too good then!
> *


ITS GONNA BE NICE!!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 25 2009, 10:49 AM~14294753
> *ITS GONNA BE NICE!!!!
> *


I already know it will. I've seen your work. IT's incredible! Can't wait to see the new ones!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 25 2009, 08:53 PM~14301031
> *I already know it will.  I've seen your work.  IT's incredible!  Can't wait to see the new ones!
> *


U MIGHT SEE TWO DEBUTIN AT UR SHOW!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 25 2009, 09:33 PM~14301638
> *U MIGHT SEE TWO DEBUTIN AT UR SHOW!
> *


Really??? That would be cool!

Have you seen STilo-G?


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 26 2009, 04:14 AM~14303820
> *Really??? That would be cool!
> 
> Have you seen STilo-G?
> *


not lately!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 26 2009, 10:24 AM~14306088
> *not lately!
> *


Do you have pictures of the "during" part of your work on your bikes??


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 26 2009, 07:04 PM~14310659
> *Do you have pictures of the "during" part of your work on your bikes??
> *


YUP


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 26 2009, 08:52 PM~14311444
> *YUP
> *


I want to see! :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 27 2009, 04:31 AM~14313448
> *I want to see! :biggrin:
> *


ILL SHOW U SOME AT UR SHOW!!!JUST REMIND ME!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 27 2009, 10:15 AM~14314430
> *ILL SHOW U SOME AT UR SHOW!!!JUST REMIND ME!!!
> *


Oh I will! :biggrin: I'll even pass you a note on that!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 28 2009, 03:51 AM~14319629
> *TTT
> *


X2


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 28 2009, 07:32 AM~14319949
> *X2
> *


Hey you! HOw's it going??


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 28 2009, 07:14 PM~14323336
> *Hey you!  HOw's it going??
> *


UGGGHHH IM SO TIRED!!!THE SHOW WAS GOOD!!!....I MET UR SISTER!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 28 2009, 09:05 PM~14324395
> *UGGGHHH IM SO TIRED!!!THE SHOW WAS GOOD!!!....I MET UR SISTER!!! :biggrin:
> *


I'll bet! That was a long drive for you! You met my sister Ramona at the show?
How did she find you or did you find her??


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 29 2009, 05:37 AM~14326683
> *I'll bet!  That was a long drive for you!  You met my sister Ramona at the show?
> How did she find you or did you find her??
> *


SHE GOT THERE AFTER WE FINISHED AN IMPORTATNT MEETING N TALKED TO PAUL!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 29 2009, 10:08 AM~14328391
> *SHE GOT THERE AFTER WE FINISHED AN IMPORTATNT MEETING N TALKED TO PAUL!
> *


That's too funny! I really wished I could of made it down, but I had to make 4,400 more dollars for the show that is due by July 1st for our show. So I couldn't get down there in time. So my sister wanted to go and meet you all. She told me she got over 200 pics that she's mailing me between today and tomorrow for me to photobucket and post them on the thread. She said you were a sweetheart and got some good pics of you!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 29 2009, 04:21 PM~14332060
> *That's too funny!  I really wished I could of made it down, but I had to make 4,400 more dollars for the show that is due by July 1st for our show.  So I couldn't get down there in time.  So my sister wanted to go and meet you all.  She told me she got over 200 pics that she's mailing me between today and tomorrow for me to photobucket and post them on the thread.  She said you were a sweetheart and got some good pics of you!
> *


YUP!!!SHE TOOK A FEW PICS...WE ONLY TOOK TWO BIKES N THOSE WERE THE ONLY ONES AT THE SHOW!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 29 2009, 05:49 PM~14332978
> *YUP!!!SHE TOOK A FEW PICS...WE ONLY TOOK TWO BIKES N THOSE WERE THE ONLY ONES AT THE SHOW!
> *


She'll make your bike famous!  
I need your email again. I can't locate where it's at. Need to send over the flyer! :biggrin: I am asking for a few things to be changed on there, but the format I like.


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 30 2009, 04:53 AM~14338227
> *She'll make your bike famous!
> I need your email again.  I can't locate where it's at.  Need to send over the flyer! :biggrin:  I am asking for a few things to be changed on there, but the format I like.
> *


[email protected]


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 30 2009, 09:58 AM~14339939
> *[email protected]
> *


Okay sending the rough over to ya now!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

I GOT IT N I LOVE IT!!!...TIME TO POST IT UP OR NOT YET???


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 30 2009, 11:51 PM~14348490
> *I GOT IT N I LOVE IT!!!...TIME TO POST IT UP OR NOT YET???
> *


 :biggrin: I'm having the worst time trying to transfer over to photobucket. I'd like to post it, but I can't seam to locate it in my file to upload it to photobucket. I can post this, but can't seem to figure it out!
I emailed Paul with it! I thought that was a really good picture of you and the bike!
Glad you like it! :biggrin: 

Now if I could just get this darn photobucket to work we'd be in business!  
I'm posting the flyer up today around town!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 1 2009, 06:08 AM~14349363
> *:biggrin:  I'm having the worst time trying to transfer over to photobucket.  I'd like to post it, but I can't seam to locate it in my file to upload it to photobucket.  I can post this, but can't seem to figure it out!
> I emailed Paul with it!  I thought that was a really good picture of you and the bike!
> Glad you like it! :biggrin:
> ...


NICE!...i tried too but it doesnt let me copy it!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 1 2009, 06:18 PM~14356008
> *NICE!...i tried too but it doesnt let me copy it!!
> *


I was able to copy it, but I can't seam to photobucket it from here. I'm finally heading home after 9 days away. I will work on it first thing in the morning and see if I can do it from my own computer! :biggrin: Wish me luck! If it works, I'll be posting it up on here in the morning! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 1 2009, 06:29 PM~14356126
> *I was able to copy it, but I can't seam to photobucket it from here.  I'm finally heading home after 9 days away.  I will work on it first thing in the morning and see if I can do it from my own computer!  :biggrin:  Wish me luck!  If it works, I'll be posting it up on here in the morning! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


good luck girl!!!!ill be postin it on my myspace page!...i got over 200 lowriders only!!!...and i also have to pass it around the chapters!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 1 2009, 06:34 PM~14356208
> *good luck girl!!!!ill be postin it on my myspace page!...i got over 200 lowriders only!!!...and i also have to pass it around the chapters!
> *


Cool!! Do you need copies??


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 30 2009, 11:51 PM~14348490
> *I GOT IT N I LOVE IT!!!...TIME TO POST IT UP OR NOT YET???
> *


Okay I finally figured it out not 5 minutes when I got home. My computer would do it, but not the office!!! So here ya go fleet!! :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 2 2009, 11:28 AM~14363349
> *Okay I finally figured it out not 5 minutes when I got home.  My computer would do it, but not the office!!!  So here ya go fleet!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 2 2009, 06:52 AM~14360554
> *Cool!!  Do you need copies??
> *


naa...ima copy it!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G+Jul 2 2009, 12:30 PM~14363371-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 2 2009, 05:35 PM~14366274
> *:wave:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ive been pasing it around topics!!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 2 2009, 05:38 PM~14366295
> *ive been pasing it around topics!!!!
> *


Well, you got the bragging rights on it! :biggrin: What topics??


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 2 2009, 07:11 PM~14366919
> *Well, you got the bragging rights on it!  :biggrin:  What topics??
> *


ALL THE GOODTIMES TOPICS...FEW OTHER SHOWS TOPICS AND MYSPACE IS POSTED ON MINE N THE CHAPTRS PAGE


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 2 2009, 10:41 PM~14369102
> *ALL THE GOODTIMES TOPICS...FEW OTHER SHOWS TOPICS AND MYSPACE IS POSTED ON MINE N THE CHAPTRS PAGE
> *


Cool! Thank you! What's your myspace address??


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 3 2009, 04:39 AM~14370616
> *Cool!  Thank you!  What's your myspace address??
> *


mine is
myspace.com/fleetangel
chapter is
myspace.com/goodtimes805bikeclub


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 3 2009, 03:50 PM~14374395
> *mine is
> myspace.com/fleetangel
> chapter is
> ...


 :biggrin: I'll send you an email there!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 3 2009, 07:38 PM~14375885
> *:biggrin:  I'll send you an email there!
> *


OKAY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 4 2009, 01:13 PM~14380501
> *OKAY!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: Okay how did you get the flyer on your myspace?? I can't figure it out.


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 5 2009, 05:06 AM~14383752
> *:wave:  Okay how did you get the flyer on your myspace??  I can't figure it out.
> *


 :0 Softin has a myspace


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jul 5 2009, 05:28 PM~14386820
> *:0 Softin has a myspace
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: yup I sure do. But it's under my real name


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 5 2009, 06:06 AM~14383752
> *:wave:  Okay how did you get the flyer on your myspace??  I can't figure it out.
> *


I COPIED THE PIC...THEN PASTE IT TO MY PICS ON MY COMP...THEN ON MYSPACE U CLICK UPLOAD PICS...IT WILL TAKE U TO UR COMP PICS N U OPEN THE FOLDER WHEREU PASTE THE PICTURE IN!


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 5 2009, 06:17 PM~14387681
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  yup I sure do.  But it's under my real name
> *


gota send me a friend request :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel+Jul 5 2009, 11:17 PM~14390050-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's your address?


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 6 2009, 05:39 AM~14390851
> *When I wake up, I'll try it.
> What's your address?
> *


WAKE UP NOW!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 6 2009, 04:39 AM~14390851
> *What's your address?
> *


myspace.com/stilog805


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel+Jul 6 2009, 11:39 AM~14393025-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll send you a friend request.... :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> :rofl: It's not that simple....
> 
> 
> > I WOKE UP EARLY TODAY AT 7!!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> > :rofl: It's not that simple....
> >
> >
> > > I WOKE UP EARLY TODAY AT 7!!!!
> > ...


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 8 2009, 04:38 AM~14409940
> *Now that would be sleeping in for me big time!  I'm usually up at 3:30 AM!
> *


WUT TIME DO U GO TO SLEEP?


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 7 2009, 03:23 AM~14400499
> * I'll send you a friend request.... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel+Jul 8 2009, 12:22 PM~14412953-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: I'll be sending you that request! Sorry I got side tracked yesterday.


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT...N SLEEP EARLY


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

TTT Hey Tiff now that u added me on myspace u know how i look


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

[


> TTT...N SLEEP EARLY


but wake up early too! got to head out today. Out to sea


quote=Stilo-G,Jul 9 2009, 07:29 PM~14428655]
TTT Hey Tiff now that u added me on myspace u know how i look
[/quote]
YUP! I think I can find you now too! You live near my nana's!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 10 2009, 03:55 AM~14431804
> *but wake up early too! got to head out today.  Out to sea
> *


NICE!!!...WUT U DO THERE?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 10 2009, 03:46 PM~14437307
> *NICE!!!...WUT U DO THERE?
> *


I do a lot of stuff out at sea. Primarily private six pack charters, then Softin excursions. It's part of the programs. Taking people with special needs and do a whole curriculum out at sea for them. Take a look:

www.softininc.org


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 10 2009, 06:29 PM~14438486
> *www.softininc.org
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Is it true that there is only one trophy for the bikes?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Jul 11 2009, 09:01 PM~14446358
> *Is it true that there is only one trophy for the bikes?
> *


That is a false statement. Who told you that?? There is 1st and 2nd for all catagories. Here's a list of all the catagories. We have order extra trophies too just incase

CAR CLASSES 
2000`s & Up- Street & Custom
90`s- Street, Mild & Full
80`s- Street, Mild & Full
70`s- Street, Mild & Full
60`s- Original, Street, Mild & Full
60`s Conv.- Original, Street, Mild & Full
50`s- Original, Street, Mild & Full
Luxury 90`s & Up- Street, Mild & Full
Luxury 89 & Below- Street, Mild & Full
Euro- Street, Mild & Full
Import- Street, Mild & Full
Sport Cars- Street & Custom
Hot Rods/Street Rods- Street & Custom
Wagon/Panel- Original, Street & Custom
Muscle Car- Street & Custom 

TRUCK CLASSES
2000`s & Up- Street, Mild & Full
90`s- Street, Mild & Full
80`s- Street, Mild & Full
70`s- Street & Custom
60`s- Original, Street & Custom
50`s & Below- Original, Street & Custom
Mini Truck- Street, Mild & Full
Mini SUV- Street, Mild & Full
Full Size SUV- Street, Mild & Full
El Camino/ Ranchero- Street, Mild & Full
4x4- Street & Custom
Vans- Street & Custom 

Bicycles 
16" 2Wheel 
Original 
Street
Mild
Full

20" 2Wheel
Original
Street
Mild
Full

3Wheel
Street
Mild
Full

Beach cruiser
Street
Custom

Peddle cars 

MOTORCYCLES

Full Size- 1st & 2nd
Designer- 1st & 2nd 

Model cars

Cash Prize for Best All Around

Club Participation, Best Display (limited on space used), etc.

Clubs with most participation will receive a lot of publicity!

There will also be People's choice awards for 1st, 2nd and 3rd!


Car/truck $35 at the gate bicycles/peddle cars $20 at the gate.
Donate one new item (valued at $5 or more), receive $5 off entree. (one car/bike per item). 

Spectators: $10 children 12 and under free!


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 12 2009, 04:27 AM~14447929
> *That is a false statement.  Who told you that??  There is 1st and 2nd for all catagories.  Here's a list of all the catagories.  We have order extra trophies too just incase
> 
> CAR CLASSES
> ...


My son has a 12". What class would he be in if I go?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Jul 12 2009, 10:02 PM~14453553
> *My son has a 12". What class would he be in if I go?
> *


That would be one of the extra catagories. So he would be put into a 12".


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 13 2009, 03:51 AM~14455175
> *That would be one of the extra catagories.  So he would be put into a 12".
> *


Let see if I could go? Its up in the air if I have to work over that day??? :dunno:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 10 2009, 06:29 PM~14438486
> *I do a lot of stuff out at sea.  Primarily private six pack charters, then Softin excursions.  It's part of the programs.  Taking people with special needs and do a whole curriculum out at sea for them.  Take a look:
> 
> www.softininc.org
> *


THATS REALLY COOL!!!IM GOING BOATING THIS SUNDAY AT LAKE PYRU


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 78mc+Jul 13 2009, 12:27 PM~14458370-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That will be cool! Going skiing?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 13 2009, 06:27 PM~14462283
> *Hope you can make it out!  It's for a really good cause!
> That will be cool!  Going skiing?
> *


NAAA...THATS TOO MUCH EXCERCISE FOR ME!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 14 2009, 02:45 PM~14472004
> *NAAA...THATS TOO MUCH EXCERCISE FOR ME!!
> *


hahaha~! I knew someone that skii'd around the entire Santa Cruize Island!!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 14 2009, 07:58 PM~14475787
> *hahaha~!  I knew someone that skii'd around the entire Santa Cruize Island!!
> *


WELL WHEN I WAS IN MEXICO I WENT ON A WALK TRIP FROM WHERE I LIVED TO ANOTHER CITY...IT WAS A 5 DAY LONG WALK BUT WE WOULD TAKE A BRAKE EVERY 6 HOURS!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 14 2009, 08:32 PM~14476322
> *WELL WHEN I WAS IN MEXICO I WENT ON A WALK TRIP FROM WHERE I LIVED TO ANOTHER CITY...IT WAS A 5 DAY LONG WALK BUT WE WOULD TAKE A BRAKE EVERY 6 HOURS!!
> *



Wow! 5 day walk?? That IS a long walk. What was the event for??


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 15 2009, 05:19 AM~14479582
> *Wow!  5 day walk?? That IS a long walk.  What was the event for??
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

ARE YOU HAVE A BEST OF SHOW FOR THE BIKES AND WITH CASH ?


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 15 2009, 05:19 AM~14479582
> *Wow!  5 day walk?? That IS a long walk.  What was the event for??
> 
> 
> ...


IT HAS TO DO WITH SOME TRADITIONS!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 15 2009, 03:20 PM~14484732
> *IT HAS TO DO WITH SOME TRADITIONS!
> *


Do tell what the tradition is.....


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jul 15 2009, 10:48 AM~14481795
> *ARE YOU HAVE A BEST OF SHOW FOR THE BIKES AND WITH CASH ?
> *


Do you know who this guy is? He is trike of the year.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA+Jul 15 2009, 10:48 AM~14481795-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's cool! I"d like to see a pic!  

Oh yeah, I need lot's of pics for next years show. I have to take a ton of pics of this year's show to use for television.



Fleet~ I wished I had your number this morning! I did a recording today for radio that will be aired next week. I talked about SOFTIN and the car show and told them about how you guys build bikes that you can't buy in stores. I need written permission for the next set I do to use your name and your club's name! :biggrin: 
That goes for everyone else too!  So at the show please give me something in writing saying I have permission to use the pics I take at the show for the up coming productions, promotions video and audio for television and radio. Okay? Cuz all I could do this morning was to explain about the bikes and what you guys do. :uh:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

FOR SURE TIFF!!!! :cheesy: ....JUST REMIND ME THAT DAY CUZ MY MIND FORGETS EASILY!!!!......IM DOWN TO BACK U GUYS UP N IF THE ECONOMY IS GOOD FOR NEXT YEAR WE WILL BE SPONSORING UR SHOW!!! :cheesy:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 15 2009, 10:20 PM~14489092
> *FOR SURE TIFF!!!! :cheesy: ....JUST REMIND ME THAT DAY CUZ MY MIND FORGETS EASILY!!!!......IM DOWN TO BACK U GUYS UP N IF THE ECONOMY IS GOOD FOR NEXT YEAR WE WILL BE SPONSORING UR SHOW!!! :cheesy:
> *


Wow! :0 That would be really cool! Thank you! :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 16 2009, 05:44 AM~14490585
> *Wow! :0  That would be really cool! Thank you! :biggrin:
> *


JUST REMIND ME AT THE SHOW!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 16 2009, 05:16 PM~14496567
> *JUST REMIND ME AT THE SHOW!!!
> *


I will! Especially when we're doing the photo shoot of all clubs and bikes. Hey, do you have pictures of the bikes from starting with parts and building and moldings etc all the way to the finish? What I would like to do for next years show (in which we will be filming pretty much very soon after this years show. As soon as we get a date, I would like to include that as a segment. So when you get a chance, if you could e-mail me those pics and let me know which one is the beginning and the end (I think I'll know the finished product) Cuz when I was talking to the producer on Wednesday and told them about the bikes and how they're made, they said that would be a good segment on the show on the add part for next years car show. That they never heard of this. So I have an idea. I'll talk more about my idea of the show. 

I'd like to include a few different clubs in this, so if you guys have pics of the starting of the making to the finish, please let me know and send them to me via email. I think everyone should see the hard work ya'll put into these bikes and how beautiful they look when your finished, and the fact that you can't walk into a store and buy one. That there are no duplicates? Each one is an orgional master piece! 

What do you think?


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 17 2009, 07:16 AM~14501675
> *I will!  Especially when we're doing the photo shoot of all clubs and bikes.  Hey, do you have pictures of the bikes from starting with parts and building and moldings etc all the way to the finish?  What I would like to do for next years show (in which we will be filming pretty much very soon after this years show.  As soon as we get a date, I would like to include that as a segment.  So when you get a chance, if you could e-mail me those pics and let me know which one is the beginning and the end (I think I'll know the finished product)  Cuz when I was talking to the producer on Wednesday and told them about the bikes and how they're made, they said that would be a good segment on the show on the add part for next years car show.  That they never heard of this.  So I have an idea.  I'll talk more about my idea of the show.
> 
> I'd like to include a few different clubs in this, so if you guys have pics of the starting of the making to the finish, please let me know and send them to me via email.  I think everyone should see the hard work ya'll put into these bikes and how beautiful they look when your finished, and the fact that you can't walk into a store and buy one.  That there are no duplicates?  Each one is an orgional master piece!
> ...


thats a great idea!!!!...ill send em to u 2morrow!!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 17 2009, 12:20 PM~14504287
> *thats a great idea!!!!...ill send em to u 2morrow!!!!
> *


Great! I had an idea of each photo being shown for a few seconds each and flip to the second and the third until it's to the photo that's the finished product. Do that with a couple of different club's bikes, and if anyone has pics of this on cars would be great too. Then flash the pictures with a voice over ride. I would like to have pics with the owners behind it for the end of the series of bikes in their makings. Sound good??


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

getting real close!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jul 19 2009, 01:47 PM~14518063
> *getting real close!!!
> *


   hno: hno: I need chocolate! Hershey bar would calm my nerves! :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 20 2009, 04:56 AM~14523428
> *    hno:  hno:  I need chocolate!  Hershey bar would calm my nerves!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Jul 15 2009, 06:08 PM~14486424
> *Do you know who this guy is? He is trike of the year.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: your crazy big mike im also a school bus driver :biggrin: and deal with kids all day long :loco: :banghead:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

hello Tiff past by GB this past Sun I thought you were going to IMPRESSIONS carshow?


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jul 20 2009, 03:06 PM~14528021
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: your crazy big mike im also a school bus driver  :biggrin: and deal with kids all day long :loco:  :banghead:
> *


 :twak: (For the kids)!!!!


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

Wont be showin on Saturday  my frame was stolen but i'll still be there to support the show


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 17 2009, 03:25 PM~14506036
> *Great!  I had an idea of each photo being shown for a few seconds each and flip to the second and the third until it's to the photo that's the finished product.  Do that with a couple of different club's bikes,  and if anyone has pics of this on cars would be great too.  Then flash the pictures with a voice over ride.  I would like to have pics with the owners behind it for the end of the series of bikes in their makings.  Sound good??
> *


SOUNDS PERFECT!!!...MY CUZINS BIKE IS GETTING A NEW PAINT JOB N IT LL BE DEBUTING AT UR SHOW


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jul 21 2009, 11:46 AM~14538554
> *Wont be showin on Saturday  my frame was stolen but i'll still be there to support the show
> *


THAT SUX!!!!...HOPE TO SEE U THERE!!!...STOP BY OUR "CAVE"!!!RIGHT TIFF!


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 21 2009, 02:15 PM~14541017
> *THAT SUX!!!!...HOPE TO SEE U THERE!!!...STOP BY OUR "CAVE"!!!RIGHT TIFF!
> *


see you there............


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 20 2009, 10:10 PM~14533620
> *hello Tiff past by GB this past Sun I thought you were going to IMPRESSIONS carshow?
> *


Hey Jesse! I was, but had to go out to sea. We had gotten hit with a large bill that we had to pay or they were going to cancel our show too! So I had to go out and work at sea.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G+Jul 21 2009, 11:46 AM~14538554-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: I'll bring your caveman batt! :roflmao:


> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jul 21 2009, 05:30 PM~14542389
> *see you there............
> *


They sit in caves all day long! :roflmao:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 21 2009, 06:05 PM~14543339
> *What??  How did that happen??  I'm sorry Angel!  Any idea who did it?? Looking forward to seeing you out there though!  Thank you for the support!
> *


i left it at my grandmas over the weekend in her back yard my bro went to check on it yesterday and it was gone


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jul 21 2009, 07:09 PM~14543393
> *i left it at my grandmas over the weekend in her back yard my bro went to check on it yesterday and it was gone
> *


That sucks Angel. Maybe they'll ride it around and someone will see it and know its your bike. That just isn't right at all.


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> That will be sweet! I didn't get pics yet of the before during and after shots yet....
> 
> 
> > YES IS THE BLACK ONE...UR SISTER TOOK PICS OF IT AT THE GOOD TIMES LITTLE SHOW...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> > That will be sweet! I didn't get pics yet of the before during and after shots yet....
> >
> >
> > > YES IS THE BLACK ONE...UR SISTER TOOK PICS OF IT AT THE GOOD TIMES LITTLE SHOW...
> > ...


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 22 2009, 05:37 PM~14553665
> *I mean of you working on it from when you first got it, working on the welding, the painting, the added touches.
> Those are the pics I need as well. :biggrin:
> *


ULL GET EM AT THE SHOW!


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE (Jul 22, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel+Jul 22 2009, 07:47 PM~14554885-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Directions: *From Los Angeles *take the 101 Freeway North into Santa Barbara. Exit Las Positas off ramp and turn right. Turn Left onto Calle Real which runs along side of the freeway and the show grounds. Turn right into Gate B.

*From Paso Robles*
Take 101 Freeway South into Santa Barbara Exit Las Positas off ramp and turn left over the freeway. Turn left onto Calle REal which runs along side of the freeway and the show grounds. Turn right into Gate B.

We will be Doing Registrations in Parking lot 2A. Just to the left of the entrance.


Each Registered bike for this show includes 2 admissions (bike owner and friend)Other Spectators $10 for adults and children 12 and under are free.

Raffle tickets $1 each or 7 for $5. A lot of different items to raffle off plus a 50/50.

Children games with prizes. quite a few vendors.

This is 100% for Charity! :biggrin: 

I want to thank everyone for their support and can't wait to see you out there on Saturday!!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 22 2009, 09:30 PM~14556065
> *Directions:  From Los Angeles take the 101 Freeway North into Santa Barbara.  Exit Las Positas off ramp and turn right.  Turn Left onto Calle Real which runs along side of the freeway and the show grounds.  Turn right into Gate B.
> 
> From Paso Robles
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 22 2009, 11:01 PM~14557062
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Thank you fleetangel!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

U KNOW IM HERE FOR WUTVER U NEED TIFF!!!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

HEY I FORGOT...BIKES R 20 RIGHT?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 23 2009, 02:55 PM~14562451
> *U KNOW IM HERE FOR WUTVER U NEED TIFF!!!
> *


Thanks Robert!~ And yup they're $20 at the door! :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 23 2009, 09:18 PM~14566164
> *Thanks Robert!~  And yup they're $20 at the door!  :biggrin:
> *


KOOL...JUST MAKIN SURE!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 24 2009, 12:03 AM~14567527
> *KOOL...JUST MAKIN SURE!
> *


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

IM READY FOR TOMORROW!!!


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Shoeshine_@Jul 24 2009, 12:55 PM~14571603
> *ttt
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

ILL SEE EVRYBODY IN A FEW HOURs!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Thank you Fleetangel!!


Thank you to all the clubs and solo riders, who came out in support for SOFTIN’s 1st Charity Car show! 

Special thanks to Mike the Cholo DJ for coming up and helping out! Bringing in a few vendors and helping promote the show! You can promote anyone’s shows at our shows anytime! Like you said, that’s what it’s all about people supporting people and helping each other out. You and your wife were great! Next time bring the kids!

Special thanks to DJ Fresh Frank for coming out and doing a good job at the show and for helping promote it.

Special thanks to Brandon and his wife from Sinful Pleasures for all your guys help! Happy Anniversary! Hope you enjoyed your free time here in Santa Barbara. Thank you so much for jumping in and helping out! I can’t thank you enough! You two are incredible people!

Special thanks to Jason and Style Unlimited for all your guy’s help! Jason – you got a heart of GOLD! Thanks for helping us get the word out! You put tears into our eyes for donating your 50/50 raffle prize as well as your Best of Show cash prize! WOW! We didn’t expect that at all! Thank you so much!! Much Love!

Special Thank you to Johnny and Oldie’s Car Club for all your help with the show and
For letting us use your Rolly Polly for the raffle! For helping promote our show! And being a big part of SOFTIN 1st Show! Thanks for being there!

Special Thank you to Jaime from High Rollers for bringing RedFish Classic Rock Band!
They were awesome! You were right! Thank you for calling me up and giving me pointers on what I need to do before the show!

Special thank you to Robert from GoodTimes Bike Club (805), for all your help with the show too! And for calling me up and reminding me to do certain things!

Special Thank you to Rafael Lopez for coming out and judging our show and putting me in the right direction! I don’t know what I would of done without you! You were my angel the last 6 months here! Thank you so much for everything!! 

Special Thanks to Eddie ~ From Brown Sensations! Thank you so much for your help and for donating a wonderful basket of hair products from your Barbor Shop! I really appreciate it!

Special Thanks to Gilbert from Streetlow Magazine for coming out and covering our show!
Special Thanks to Impala Magazine for coming out and covering our show!
Special thanks to British Retro Cars mag for covering our show!

Special Thank you to
Sinful Pleasures
Oldie’s Car Club
Brown Sensations
Goodtimes Bike club 805
Style Unlimited
Cali Lifestyles
Riding Low B.C
Cruceros
Jaguar Owners Assocof the SW
High Rollers
Touch of Style
Simi Valley Corvette Club
Team Shelby
Evil Ways
Nite Life
Road Kings
New Crowd
T-Timers
Chevrollers
Santa Barbara Igniters
Phantom Coaches Hearse Club
Thunderbird Club
Brown Effects
Uce
Connected
Majestics 

All Solo Riders and anyone else I didn’t write down. I tried to get everyone, but if I missed a club, please let me know!

It was nice to put faces with names. It was a fun learning experience for me. Being as this was our 1st car show, I know there could be lot’s of room for improvement! So, please let me know what we could do to make next years show bigger and better. Any thoughts and ideas would be great! Don’t be shy! Hope to see you next year!!
Did anyone take pics? I never got a chance to!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 26 2009, 07:18 AM~14583989
> *Thank you Fleetangel!!
> Thank you to all the clubs and solo riders, who came out in support for SOFTIN’s 1st Charity Car show!
> 
> ...


NO PROBLEMA!!!!WUTEVER U NEED JUST LET ME KNOW


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 26 2009, 07:46 AM~14584106
> *NO PROBLEMA!!!!WUTEVER U NEED JUST LET ME KNOW
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: REady for next year??


----------



## RidinLowBC (Jun 18, 2007)

Cool I'm ready for next year. Nice show as I promise *Riding low* was there :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RidinLowBC_@Jul 26 2009, 11:45 PM~14590680
> *Cool I'm ready for next year. Nice show as I promise Riding low was there  :biggrin:
> *


Thank you for the support Riding Low! Hope you all had a good time!


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

MARTHA AND I, AND ALL OF US WITH SINFUL PLEASURES C.C. WOULD LIKE TO SAY THANK YOU FOR INVITING US TO SOFTIN'S 1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW. WE TRULY ENJOYED THE ATMOSPHERE AND SITE'S OF SANTA BARBARA. LET YOUR HUSBAND KNOW THAT BROPHY BROS ROCKED. IF THERE IS ANYTHING WE CAN DO TO HELP WITH NEXT YEAR, PLEASE DON'T HESITATE TO LET US KNOW. YOU CAN COUNT ON US TO BE THERE. 

WE HIT UP HEARST CASTLE YESTERDAY AND ARE SLOWLY MAKING OUR WAY OUT OF SAN SIMEON TO FRESNO THEN HOME! THANKS FOR AN OUTSTANDING SHOW AND YOU GUYS SHOULD BE VERY PROUD OF THE JOB YOU DID!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Jul 27 2009, 10:41 AM~14593102
> *MARTHA AND I, AND ALL OF US WITH SINFUL PLEASURES C.C. WOULD LIKE TO SAY THANK YOU FOR INVITING US TO SOFTIN'S 1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW. WE TRULY ENJOYED THE ATMOSPHERE AND SITE'S OF SANTA BARBARA. LET YOUR HUSBAND KNOW THAT BROPHY BROS ROCKED. IF THERE IS ANYTHING WE CAN DO TO HELP WITH NEXT YEAR, PLEASE DON'T HESITATE TO LET US KNOW. YOU CAN COUNT ON US TO BE THERE.
> 
> WE HIT UP HEARST CASTLE YESTERDAY AND ARE SLOWLY MAKING OUR WAY OUT OF SAN SIMEON TO FRESNO THEN HOME! THANKS FOR AN OUTSTANDING SHOW AND YOU GUYS SHOULD BE VERY PROUD OF THE JOB YOU DID!
> *


Oh thank you so much Brandon for coming down! You guys were angels!! I really appriciate all the help you guys gave us! Brophy's is awesome! It's one of the local hang out area. Glad you liked it. Next year, let's all hit up Brophy's after the show! Sound good??


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 26 2009, 05:21 PM~14587516
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  REady for next year??
> *


I GOTTA GET READY TO TAKE BEST BIKE OF SHOW!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 27 2009, 04:00 PM~14596760
> *I GOTTA GET READY TO TAKE BEST BIKE OF SHOW!!!
> *


Yeah I shall be adding that class for next years show!! :biggrin: Couldn't this year because of funding. So we had to combined Best of Show for everything. But will be putting it down for next year! :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 27 2009, 04:00 PM~14596760
> *I GOTTA GET READY TO TAKE BEST BIKE OF SHOW!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

ANY PICS


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 27 2009, 04:41 PM~14597170
> *Yeah I shall be adding that class for next years show!! :biggrin:  Couldn't this year because of funding. So we had to combined Best of Show for everything.  But will be putting it down for next year!  :biggrin:
> *


N TRY TO HAVE IT ON A SUNDAY!!!!...MORE PPL LIKE TO ROOL ON THE SUNDAYS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 27 2009, 07:01 PM~14598443
> *N TRY TO HAVE IT ON A SUNDAY!!!!...MORE PPL LIKE TO ROOL ON THE SUNDAYS
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Jul 28 2009, 06:00 PM~14608762
> *ttt
> *


Awesome Pics Brandon! Thanks!!


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

awesome show :thumbsup: cant wait for next year


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Jul 29 2009, 06:05 PM~14620582
> *awesome show :thumbsup: cant wait for next year
> *


Brophy's after the show next year! :biggrin:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 30 2009, 07:08 AM~14625352
> *Brophy's after the show next year!  :biggrin:
> *


HELL YES, FOR SURE!! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Jul 30 2009, 01:55 PM~14629341
> *HELL YES, FOR SURE!! :biggrin:
> *


Cool! I'm looking for a new venue. Earl Warren doesn't want us to have our show the same time as all their horse shows. The soonest available day they had is October. So I'm switching places. Have a meeting on Wednesday for the city college like you suggested. On West Campus hill over looking the ocean and harbor! Only problem is they don't have an indoor spot. So, I'm also going to look at Ben Page Youth Center because they have an indoor spot.

Thanks again Brandon for all your help!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

AND REMEMBER TO HAVE IT ON A SUNDAY!!!!


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 31 2009, 09:59 AM~14637486
> *AND REMEMBER TO HAVE IT ON A SUNDAY!!!!
> *


whats wrong with Saturday"s :dunno:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Jul 31 2009, 11:55 AM~14638572
> *whats wrong with Saturday"s :dunno:
> *


lot of ppl work...sundays shows r way better!!!!...n also have time to take cars in on saturday!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Jul 31 2009, 11:55 AM~14638572
> *whats wrong with Saturday"s :dunno:
> *


 :dunno: I like Saturdays, but most people are asking for Sundays. So I'm trying to find a venue that will accomodate for a Sunday.  



> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 31 2009, 09:59 AM~14637486
> *AND REMEMBER TO HAVE IT ON A SUNDAY!!!!
> *


I'm trying...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm still waiting for the rest of the pics to be sent to me by my sister. A Lot of bikes she took. So as soon as I get that, I will post it.

I had a meeting yesterday, and we have a tentative date set for Sunday July 25 2010. I'm waiting for the approval which should come in by the beginning of September! As soon as I get the approval I'll post a new thread up with the new flyer.

Thank you guys for coming out in support for SOFTIN! Hope you had a good time and hope to see you next year! We will have best of Show bike with a cash prize next year!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Aug 6 2009, 06:56 AM~14691606
> *I'm still waiting for the rest of the pics to be sent to me by my sister.  A Lot of bikes she took.  So as soon as I get that, I will post it.
> 
> I had a meeting yesterday, and we have a tentative date set for Sunday July 25 2010.  I'm waiting for the approval which should come in by the beginning of September!  As soon as I get the approval I'll post a new thread up with the new flyer.
> ...


YEHHH SUNDAY!!!!!...HEY R U GOING TO THE SHOW ON THE 29TH IN OXNARD?


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 6 2009, 09:22 AM~14693060
> *YEHHH SUNDAY!!!!!...HEY R U GOING TO THE SHOW ON THE 29TH IN OXNARD?
> *


gona be big :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 6 2009, 02:25 PM~14695403
> *gona be big :biggrin:
> *


YUP!!!..WUT HAPPEN WITH UR BIKE????ANY NEWS?


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 6 2009, 02:35 PM~14696101
> *YUP!!!..WUT HAPPEN WITH UR BIKE????ANY NEWS?
> *


  have no clue


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 6 2009, 03:48 PM~14696227
> * have no clue
> *


U GONNA START A NEW PROJECT DAWG?


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 6 2009, 02:57 PM~14696302
> *U GONNA START A NEW PROJECT DAWG?
> *


 :biggrin: yup


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 6 2009, 05:02 PM~14696888
> *:biggrin: yup
> *


Take pictures of the entire project from beginning to end okay?


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 6 2009, 05:02 PM~14696888
> *:biggrin: yup
> *


THATS FIRME...WHEN IS IT GOING TO B READY?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 6 2009, 10:22 AM~14693060
> *YEHHH SUNDAY!!!!!...HEY R U GOING TO THE SHOW ON THE 29TH IN OXNARD?
> *


I'm going to try. I'm on stand by the next few weekends. So if I get called, I got to go out to sea. But if I don't get called, I'll be there! Sorry for the delay, I didn't see this.

What thread is the 29th? I haven't seen it. I've been out to sea quite a bit. I just got called for this weekend. I have to report by 0400.


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Aug 7 2009, 06:48 AM~14701272
> *I'm going to try.  I'm on stand by the next few weekends.  So if I get called, I got to go out to sea.  But if I don't get called, I'll be there!  Sorry for the delay, I didn't see this.
> 
> What thread is the 29th?  I haven't seen it.  I've been out to sea quite a bit.  I just got called for this weekend.  I have to report by 0400.
> *


A BIG SHOW IN OXNARD...MANY ARTISTS R GONNA B THERE SO THAT MEANS A LOT OF PPL R GOING...SO U CAN GET MORE IDEAS N HOW TO MAKE IT BIGGER N WHHAT KIND OF ATRISTS PPL LIKE TO SEE!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 7 2009, 01:33 PM~14704691
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I hope I can make it!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

LOOKING FORWARD!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 10 2009, 08:15 PM~14730622
> *LOOKING FORWARD!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Aug 11 2009, 03:01 AM~14733353
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 11 2009, 12:24 PM~14736470
> *
> *


I had gotten called out to sea. Been out from 5 Am and not returning til late at night. I sent out Dash plaques, did you receive them yet? When I get a few I'll post up some pics on here. K?


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Aug 14 2009, 04:33 AM~14766622
> *I had gotten called out to sea.  Been out from 5 Am and not returning til late at night.  I sent out Dash plaques, did you receive them yet?  When I get a few I'll post up some pics on here.  K?
> *


NOT YET!!!...IM STILL WAITING THOUGH!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 14 2009, 01:11 PM~14770425
> *NOT YET!!!...IM STILL WAITING THOUGH!
> *


Okay, have you gotten them yet??


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Aug 15 2009, 07:13 PM~14780217
> *Okay, have you gotten them yet??
> *


NOPE...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

these pictures came from onebadpup!  














































That's all the pictures I had received. My sister lost the rest and can't locate them on her hard drive. I think they got wiped out. If anyone has pictures, please post them. 

Thanks for coming out and supporting SOFTIN's benefit car show for the physically impaired, mentally impaired, victims of abuse, elderly and youth at risk. Hope to see you all next year. Looking to have our 2nd annual benefit car show on Sunday July 25 2010. Hope to see you there. I'll post up a new thread as soon as I confirm the place!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

HEY MY COMPUTER GOT A VIRUS N I CANT GET MY PICS BACK!!!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel+Aug 17 2009, 09:26 AM~14791762-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Aug 21 2009, 05:12 AM~14836460
> *You didn't back it up?  Did you delete them from the camara?
> :biggrin:
> *


I DID BUT I GOT SOMEONE TO FIX IT...I JUST GOTTA SAVE MONEY TO !


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 22 2009, 04:54 PM~14849489
> *I DID BUT I GOT SOMEONE TO FIX IT...I JUST GOTTA SAVE MONEY TO !
> *


Yeah I hear you on that one!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Aug 23 2009, 06:50 AM~14852970
> *Yeah I hear you on that one!
> *


IT SUCKS!!!...IM DOIN SOME NEW STUFF TO MY GREEN BIKE!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 23 2009, 07:49 PM~14858229
> *IT SUCKS!!!...IM DOIN SOME NEW STUFF TO MY GREEN BIKE!
> *


Okay okay, got to tel me. What are you doing to the Green Bike??


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Aug 24 2009, 12:45 PM~14865016
> *Okay okay, got to tel me.  What are you doing to the Green Bike??
> *


CUSTOMIZE THE BACK!!!GOING FROM MILD TO FULL CUSTOM...TWO CATEGORIES OVER!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 24 2009, 02:35 PM~14866136
> *CUSTOMIZE THE BACK!!!GOING FROM MILD TO FULL CUSTOM...TWO CATEGORIES OVER!
> *


Wow! What my you decide to go to full??


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Aug 27 2009, 06:25 AM~14895697
> *Wow!  What my you decide to go to full??
> *


TIME TO STEP YUP FOR THE 805!!!ITS HARD TO WIN IN THE 818~!!!......BY THE WAY I GOT THE PLAQUES!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 27 2009, 05:48 PM~14902127
> *TIME TO STEP YUP FOR THE 805!!!ITS HARD TO WIN IN THE 818~!!!......BY THE WAY I GOT THE PLAQUES!
> *


Your bike was beautiful and very well done! But if you feel the need to step up, then you got my back!

Glad you got the pics! I am posting up a new thread for next years show! :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Aug 28 2009, 05:55 AM~14906993
> *Your bike was beautiful and very well done!  But if you feel the need to step up, then you got my back!
> 
> Glad you got the pics!  I am posting up a new thread for next years show!  :biggrin:
> *


I SAW IT...LET ME KNOWIF U NEED ANY HELP OR ANY RIDES!


----------

